# Why cant I login correctly



## A c e (Feb 10, 2021)

I will not let me log into furaffinity, but I can log in to the first round. Any advice on how to fix this?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

A c e said:


> I will not let me log into furaffinity, but I can log in to the first round. Any advice on how to fix this?


first round?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 11, 2021)

A c e said:


> I will not let me log into furaffinity, but I can log in to the first round. Any advice on how to fix this?


i'm gonna need a bit more specific an explanation than "first round"


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 11, 2021)

Starting super basic, so apologies if I go over something you already know:

Mainsite FA and forum are separate accounts. Make sure that you have created accounts on both and are using the right password for your mainsite account.
Try deleting any cookies you have that are associated with FA.
If your account name includes underscores or capitalization, make sure you enter those in the username field, rather than your account name as it appears in your profile URL. I don’t know 100% if this is still true, but it used to be that the site could be rather picky about that.
If you have access to more than one device (computer, phone, tablet, etc) and/or more than one Internet connection (home WiFi, cellular data, work WiFi, etc), try logging in using them to make sure it’s not your device/connection being wonky.
If all else fails, try using the password recovery/reset feature. It’s possible (if unlikely) that something went awry and there’s something wrong with how your information is stored in the database.
If password recovery _also_ fails, try emailing accounts@furaffinity.net for assistance in recovering your account. Make sure you send your email from the same address as you have associated with your account. I can’t _guarantee_ that this is still correct procedure for account recovery, so if @luffy/@Flamingo say otherwise please listen to them instead. 



NetanDakabi said:


> first round?





Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i'm gonna need a bit more specific an explanation than "first round"


I’m pretty sure they meant “forum” and autocorrect did a number on it.


----------



## A c e (Feb 11, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> Starting super basic, so apologies if I go over something you already know:
> 
> Mainsite FA and forum are separate accounts. Make sure that you have created accounts on both and are using the right password for your mainsite account.
> Try deleting any cookies you have that are associated with FA.
> ...


I did mean forum, and thank you, i will try this


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2021)

It sounds like you're using two-factor authentication?


----------

